# Im considering hiring a skidsteer owner/operator



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

As the title states for a 4 acre location, loading docks etc, I either need to buy another skidsteer and hire a man to drive it, or hire an owner/operator, put my 10' avalanche on it and let him go to town.

Anyone have any thoughts on this, seems to me like a good idea. What is a fair hourly price to pay?

I found a guy with the same machine I had, JD 250, he's an expereinced equipment operator, he plows snow on the side, and he is about 10 minutes from the site.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Where is the site? Pm me if you don't want to post.........can't see where your located from phone.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Trexlertown PA


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Too far away for me to help, but I'd buy a machine if it is greater than 1 year contract. Around here an owner/operator is going to be $100-$150/hr depending on machine size.


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

erkoehler;1320499 said:


> Around here an owner/operator is going to be $100-$150/hr depending on machine size.


Who can I contact for that price in N. IL? I don't know of many sub contractors with skid loaders getting that money here.


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

If anyone is getting 100 - 150 per hour for a skid they are damn lucky. Where I'm at you get 65 or so for a backhoe subcontracted.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

The guy I talked to today wants $75 off the books with my 10' pusher


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

100-150/hour for a skid? wow. If you can get that good for you, but I know what the big regional companies charge and those are their backhoe 12ft pusher to loader 16 ft pusher rates

with his machine and his pusher 75 on the books could work. since its your pusher, and off the books(seriously shady wtf ) Id say you have room to bargain.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

NW Snow Removal;1320613 said:


> 100-150/hour for a skid? wow. If you can get that good for you, but I know what the big regional companies charge and those are their backhoe 12ft pusher to loader 16 ft pusher rates
> 
> with his machine and his pusher 75 on the books could work. since its your pusher, and off the books(seriously shady wtf ) Id say you have room to bargain.


$75 and hes driving ? sounds like a sure win to me..

We were offered a contract last year for $90/hr for our JD machine, 10' box and operator.. i had to decline haha, what would we bill $1500 a year for three 10" snow storms that take 5hrs each in the machine? terrible. Im not even moving the machine to that site and picking it up later for that much.

and yeah in Nj $150/hr for a skid/operator/box is common. I've paid temp subs, companies we've already dealt with, $100 an hour to plow with a pickup for help, a $50k machine and $3-5k box and operator are going to be more than that, plus transporation costs to the site etc.

We bill out $165.00/hr+ if the machines on site already and need loading/hauling or stacking.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Im afraid his machie is too small its a 2003 JD 250, I dought he will put new rubber on it, 10 foot box gets pretty heavy, I think the longest push is 800-1000 ft

I found a 2006 Bobcat S300 with 1,800 hours heat enclosed cab new tires for $17,000, if I can get it for 16 I might just go that route


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

MatthewG;1321067 said:


> Im afraid his machie is too small its a 2003 JD 250, I dought he will put new rubber on it, 10 foot box gets pretty heavy, I think the longest push is 800-1000 ft
> 
> I found a 2006 Bobcat S300 with 1,800 hours heat enclosed cab new tires for $17,000, if I can get it for 16 I might just go that route


Machines must go cheap in your area, because here that machine at $17K would be gone fairly quick with those hours & options. Unless, of course, it was extremely rough.

There's nothing wrong with subbing out the route to the sub if he can handle it, and you can make money over the top. I've been doing the same thing with my skid for 3 years with good results.


----------

